# Shipping Belongings



## charliereeder (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi All

My fiancee and I are planning on moving to Canada on a temporary basis at the end of the month and I have left the shipping of our belongings to my partner. Big Mistake! He's managed to find a shipping company who will do it but he has found no information on what we have to do.

I have heard that the client (us) is not allowed to pack the belongings before they go to the container? Is this true? If so it's a problem because our belongings are already packed (by me) and in storage! Also when you fill out the customs forms detailing everything you're bringing, do you need to list every single item down to cushions and kitchen utensils? I have a list but it's only a basic list of the main items in each box.

I'm starting to panic now as the shipping people are collecting everything a week tomorrow and my other half is away visiting his parents until 2 days before, so it's all down to me! 

Any help would be greatly appreciated to stop me pulling my hair out!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

charliereeder said:


> Hi All
> 
> My fiancee and I are planning on moving to Canada on a temporary basis at the end of the month and I have left the shipping of our belongings to my partner. Big Mistake! He's managed to find a shipping company who will do it but he has found no information on what we have to do.
> 
> ...


You only require to list the boxes by general content such as Books, womens clothes, kitchen utensils etc.


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

charliereeder said:


> Hi All
> 
> My fiancee and I are planning on moving to Canada on a temporary basis at the end of the month and I have left the shipping of our belongings to my partner. Big Mistake! He's managed to find a shipping company who will do it but he has found no information on what we have to do.
> 
> ...


I am not sure if they are UK based but, perhaps they are and will send you the name of a company I used and LOVED. When my mother died in the U.S. last year I had to ship some of her furniture and belongings to my home in Canada. This was over three thousand miles being from the southern U.S. This company has an A plus bb rating and no I have never worked for them nor would I ever. I was nervous as you were as to how complicated it is, would my items be damaged? Could customs seize certain items? What could I bring or not? They took care of so much and were on time, and flexible with me at a very trying time. I would use them again in a heartbeat. PM coming.


----------



## charliereeder (Nov 1, 2011)

Cafreeb12 said:


> I am not sure if they are UK based but, perhaps they are and will send you the name of a company I used and LOVED. When my mother died in the U.S. last year I had to ship some of her furniture and belongings to my home in Canada. This was over three thousand miles being from the southern U.S. This company has an A plus bb rating and no I have never worked for them nor would I ever. I was nervous as you were as to how complicated it is, would my items be damaged? Could customs seize certain items? What could I bring or not? They took care of so much and were on time, and flexible with me at a very trying time. I would use them again in a heartbeat. PM coming.


Thank you! I'm actually in France and we have chosen a company to do the move, I was just worrying about whether or not we have to repack the boxes and how in depth we need to be with the inventory. It's good to know we just have to give a general overview of each box!


----------



## Biz6309 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've just had my stuff shipped today. I think that the packing issue mainly comes down to insurance. My company said if they packed it, it would all be covered by their all risks insurance (for breakages, loss, accidental damage and mold/mildew etc) however, if I packed it myself, then it would only be covered for loss. Any further coverage could probably have been obtained, but might have been more expensive. I didn't look into it further as I was happy to let them pack!

It was also mentioned that, if the mover has packed each box (in their own branded packing) it may clear customs sooner as the customs people know that they will have followed the rules and won't need to open the boxes to verify the contents. Don't know how accurate this is though, it's just what the moving company told me...!

Hope that helps.


----------



## charliereeder (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks so much, that really clears things up. I would LOVE to have the shipping company pack it to avoid any problems but my fiancee (who is paying) doesn't think it's necessary! Fingers crossed it all works out!

Hope you're enjoying it over there!


----------

